# how to tell a right handed brisket form a left



## chris1237 (Aug 11, 2006)

I would like to try this and see if it hold true. Is there a way to tell the difference?

I found this. Is it true?
http://www.rbjb.com/rbjb/archives/51693 ... 16220.html


Thanks
Chris


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 11, 2006)

It is true that there is a left and a right side brisket


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 11, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I don't remember for sure but I think the right side is more tender than the left side. Something to do with how the animal stands up from laying down.



BFD the myth is that the left is more tender. I dont know if that is true but some day I plan to try and see if it is.

here is the story http://www.bbqsearch.com/search/101390.html


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 11, 2006)

Chri, that was a very interesting story :-k


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 12, 2006)

That's one of the oldest butcher jokes ever told. Sure there is a left and right side to a cow or steer, but there is no difference in the quality of the meat, A few years ago I asked three old fart old school butchers about the left and right hand thing and they all smiled and said basically the same thing, ' them city slickers pay more for the left side' They would charge as much as a dime more for it because the customer thought they were getting a better product, and if any one asked for a left side of beef the butchers would charge more per pound, ask any old time butcher (if you can find one) he will just laugh and give you the skinny on the deal.
I only smoke left side ribs and butts.  :grin:


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2006)

Pigs, not to argue.... but... Where in the hell would a "city slicker" have heard anything about rh vs lh meat on a cow?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 12, 2006)

Same reason it's come up here. Word of mouth is a powerful thing, I'm going to do a left handed pork butt today, It's better than the right, ya know. :grin:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 12, 2006)

For that theory to be correct wouldn't logic also dictate that the RHS brisket would be larger due to more muscular development.  I know my right shoulder is bigger than my left...wait, never mind...wrong room. :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 31, 2006)

Well as far as I can tell..my old surrogate Daddy named Belly Maynard from Glenrose TX started that left handed brisket thang as a joke on Rick Thead's old bbq list and it was swallowed hook line and sinker by certain gulliable folks..mostly yankees of course. I keep  trying to tell everybody who will listen it was intended as humor but nobody ever listens to me. The actual truth of the matter is you got to watch the cow for a few years afore it goes to cow heaven to see if it is right footed or left footed.  If you pick a right handed brisket from a left hooved cow you done good..but who is to know if the first time you meet the cow he/she/it  is in the cryo at Kroger?

bigwheel


----------

